# Some work in progress



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2016)

Since these are not finished projects I thought I would post them here.

Just rough turned green duckwood, thanks @davduckman2010 I really hope this thing doesn't crack in the drying process as it has a lot going on in it, ambrosia streaking, curl, and chatoyance.


 
I left it about an inch thick.




A little over 12" across and about 3 1/2" tall 


 
Bagged in it's own wet chips for drying, see you in about 6 months or more.


 

So since I was playing with the new laguna I dug one out that I bagged a long time ago to finish turn. I don't know if you can see it in the picture but it is really warped and egg shaped, lol.


 

13 1/4" one way.


 
12 1/4 the other way.


 
6 3/4" tall. We'll see how this one turns out. This was a piece of ambrosia maple that I salvage from a tree service job. Not the real white maple like I got from dave but should still be pretty when it's done if I can get it back into round without launching it off the lathe.


 
I am in the sanding stage now and I'll post pics when I get her done.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Hmmm...that second one might be real thin after....

I like the ambrosia too....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 29, 2016)

Looking good Greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2016)

Looks good so far Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 29, 2016)

The first one is absolutely loaded with character! Love the wood, love the shape -- GREAT potential! Anxious to see pics of the finished products - both! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (May 30, 2016)

The first one with that ambrosia and great contrast is gonna be sweet. I agree, the second one may have to lose some from the overall height to get down where you can get at least about 3/8" thick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2016)

Aweomse Greg! 

I don't know how y'all can tell so much about the second one supposedly going to be losing so much height and thickness just from a top shot like that. To my uneducated eye, it appears he won't lose all that much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Aweomse Greg!
> 
> I don't know how y'all can tell so much about the second one supposedly going to be losing so much height and thickness just from a top shot like that. To my uneducated eye, it appears he won't lose all that much.


We'll see? I expected it to loose some of the height since it warped so bad, I can tell you that in person it's an egg! It is actually coming out ok, when I know what It is going to be I will post pics. I think it is actually too tall but I'm going to leave it. Might make a nice fruit bowl.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

So a little more progress on the warped maple bowl. It surprised me, it ended up being about 1/2" thick and didn't loose much height either. A lot going on in this bowl, darker colored maple, with ambrosia streaks, some curl and some spalt.




This is only rough sanded to 100 grit to remove some tear out in the spalted areas. I don't really care for the height on this bowl, it just doesn't look right to me. I'm struggling with whether or not I want to cut it down.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 31, 2016)

Really nice projects Greg! I'm curious about you bagging your rough-outs in plastic, I got a nasty moldy blue-stained mess when I tried that one time....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Really nice projects Greg! I'm curious about you bagging your rough-outs in plastic, I got a nasty moldy blue-stained mess when I tried that one time....


Barry, I prefer brown paper bags but I am fresh out of them right now, lol. I have used the plastics in the past as they are usually suited for the larger bowls like this one. The trick is not to pack the shavings too tight, just enough to touch the work everywhere and firm but not packed. I also don't close the bag so it can breath. I also run the roughed out piece at a very high speed for awhile after I am done roughing, that kinda centrifuges the water out of the work piece so it doesn't go into the bag soaking wet. It's amazing how much water you can get out of a piece by doing that. 
Wanna ask me how I learned about not packing the chips to tight and leaving the top of the bag open?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 31, 2016)

Greg, I like the height on that bowl - I think it looks good. And that's a very nice piece of maple. Though, if the intended purpose would be a fruit bowl, I'd be tempted to take about 1 to 1 1/2" off the top as I think of fruit bowls as being not so tall.

Whatever height you decide to finish it at, that's a bowl that I personally would show off - and use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Greg, I like the height on that bowl - I think it looks good. And that's a very nice piece of maple. Though, if the intended purpose would be a fruit bowl, I'd be tempted to take about 1 to 1 1/2" off the top as I think of fruit bowls as being not so tall.
> 
> Whatever height you decide to finish it at, that's a bowl that I personally would show off - and use.


I have been sitting in the shop and staring at it trying to figure out what to do with it. I was thinking the same thing, take a little off the top.
But as I sit and stare at it what I come up with is the top is ok, it's the too round and bulbous bottom that is making the proportions all wrong.
I think I need to see if I can reverse chuck this thing in a set of cole jaws and correct the bottom. I just can't remember if my jaws will go that big.
I have some thickness on the bottom so I can flatten the shape a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have been sitting in the shop and staring at it trying to figure out what to do with it. I was thinking the same thing, take a little off the top.
> But as I sit and stare at it what I come up with is the top is ok, it's the too round and bulbous bottom that is making the proportions all wrong.
> I think I need to see if I can reverse chuck this thing in a set of cole jaws and correct the bottom. I just can't remember if my jaws will go that big.
> I have some thickness on the bottom so I can flatten the shape a little.



Greg, if your jaws aren't big enough you can glue a tenon to a plywood round and chuck it up, reverse the bowl and use a jamb chuck against the bottom from your tail stock and go to town on it. 

I like the height too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

Good tip kev! Plan b, lol.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 6, 2016)

Bro, that's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2020)

Let's see, last post on this bowl was 2014. Omg. So I had some time to kill because I was watching glue dry on another project so I figured what the heck I'll work on this one. So after sitting for so many years it has warped quite a bit, so much that I dont want to mess with re cutting it. So I sanded it to 320 and applied a friction polish and wax. All I need to do now is put it in some cole jaws to flip it and finish the bottom. I cant get a good pic of it, too damn shiney! It's about 12" across.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2020)

Little better pic. I just cant seem to capture the figure and color in this one.



It's a big old honkin bowl. About 6" tall.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 2, 2020)

Time flies when drying big bowls, eh? Pretty massive bowl with nice streaking and chatoyance. Great job on the finishing, really brings it all out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 2, 2020)

Just about the right size for a popcorn bowl!

Beautiful bowl, color and streaking is fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2020)

My cole jaws are not big enough, they where ok for my old lathe but not the new laguna. I gotta get a new larger set. Extensions aren't available for my old 10" jaws.


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2020)

I missed this thread the first time around, tough reading Kevin's posts...

How is Duck, anybody know?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> I missed this thread the first time around, tough reading Kevin's posts...
> 
> How is Duck, anybody know?


Tough reading Kevin's post but also makes me smile at the same time. Duck just disappeared, doesn't stay in touch with me anymore. Things happen, life changes, and people move on. I do miss both of them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2020)

Well I ordered the larger nova cole jaws with the extensions. Believe it or not the best price I found online was through home depot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2020)

Sweet bowl! I like the shape and size, and of course, the ambrosia and curl doesn’t hurt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for finishing up on a old thread. Great looking bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Sweet bowl! I like the shape and size, and of course, the ambrosia and curl doesn’t hurt.


I may take some off the bottom still.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I ordered the larger nova cole jaws with the extensions. Believe it or not the best price I found online was through home depot.


I got a text from home depot today, my new large cole jaws and extensions are in. They weren't expected for another 5 days or so. I'll go pick them up after work.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 5, 2020)

Great looking bowl!! You done good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## morganns27 (Feb 9, 2020)

woodtickgreg, it looks awesome! By the way, here is I've found pretty cool DYI wood projects , where author are professionals of this wood working sphere. They've collected dozens of different articles about wood processing and wood-finishing as well. You should pay attention for it...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2020)

Well since I got my new cole jaws I reversed the large maple bowl and finished the bottom.
Mounted up and ready to cut.


 I took about 1" off the bottom.


 it's hard to see in the pic but the bottom has a rounded foot around the outside edge.


 I think the side profile is better now that its shorter. Removing the material from the bottom is just what it needed.


 
I'm calling this one done.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2020)

And since the cole jaws where still mounted up I reverse mounted the other ambrosia maple turning to recut the mortice for the jaws. This one really warped and was an egg!
Before I can do anything I need to recut the mortice.


 see how close the bowl is to the rest.....


 
And after a 1/4 turn..........its warped about a 1/2" out of round after drying.


 
It gives a little Perspective on how out of round it became. I was really concerned if I would be able to save it.



But I was able to recut the outside and get the shape I was going for.



It is really dry and really hard now.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2020)

Sanded to 220 grit on the outside.



Theres some nice curl in this one too.



I broke out my hollower to re cut the inside curve and under the rim.


 

 
I had some nasty tearout on the inside that I just couldn't cut out. I had a couple of nasty catches even turning at 1000rpm with a sharp carbide. So rather than take the chance of ruining this piece I broke out the 80 grit cutting tool, aka known as sandpaper. I'll just sand it out.


 Almost there, lots of sanding on the inside yet. It's a big donut!



I cant wait to get the finish on this one, I think it's really going to pop and come alive with the finish. It has ambrosia streaks, curl, and chatoyance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2020)

Sanded to 400. Just cell phone pics.


 with a friction polish and wax.


 Shiney but not to shiney, very smooth to the touch.


 I'm calling this one done. The wood really makes this piece.


 

 The bottom is finished and signed.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

